# Eclipse / Verzeichnisse in den Views



## Sergeant_Pepper (27. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

unter Eclipse (Europa, Ganymede, Galileo,...) habe ich häufig das "Problem", dass in den Views "Package Explorer" und "Project Explorer" die Verzeichnis-Strukturen der Projekte nicht so dargestellt werden, wie sie tatsächlich sind.
In der "Navigator"-View passt es eigentlich immer.

Habe schon ein Project-Clean, close/open und refresh probiert aber es hilft nichts...


----------



## Atze (27. Jul 2009)

deshalb gibt es diese verschiedenen views 

im navigator siehst du alles, im package explorer die klassen in den packages, und im projekt explorer siehst du die projekte geordnet.

wäre ja blöd wenn alle ansichten das gleiche zeigen, dann könnte man ja auch drauf verzichten


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (27. Jul 2009)

klingt logisch... aber mal ein konkretes Beispiel:
bei einem neuen "Dynamic Web Project" existiert zunächst ein Pfad "build/classes" direkt im Projekt-Ordner. Den will ich aber nie, sondern die Klassen sollen in "WebContent/WEB-INF/classes" liegen.
Also erstelle ich den Pfad, passe die build-Optionen an und *lösche "build/classes"*. Alles funktioniert.

Aber "Package Explorer" und "Project Explorer" zeigen weiterhin "build/classes" an, den neuen Pfad dagegen nicht.


----------



## Atze (27. Jul 2009)

ich hab noch nie so ein projekt erstellt, keine ahnung. :/ vielleicht benötigt es einen build/classes ordner. ich nutze in der regel ein java projekt


----------

